# Getting stuff ready still.......



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Finally getting to the point where stuff is rapping up and almost ready. First pics of the wheel loader are when we first picked it up and it after it was power washed.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Got the curtis in the shop and it was looking pretty rough so it needed to be shined up.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I have boat load of pics im loading up and will keep posting. Here is a pic for dave! LOL! And the other pic is of why im nt ready for snow..... To much work!!! LOL!


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

you put a pusher on your loader if so what size?


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

haha, nice shirt


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

*Too much work*

Watch your guys in that ditch. Unless they are shorter than they look they should be in a shoring box of some sort to protect them from cave ins. Guys have died in shallower trenches...

Nice Case. Amazing what a bit of TLC will do for the appearance!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

snowguys;1372447 said:


> you put a pusher on your loader if so what size?


I have a 14 foot that im going to use.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Jelinek61;1372556 said:


> haha, nice shirt


Thanks a friend of mine got it for me!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

DavCut;1372617 said:


> Watch your guys in that ditch. Unless they are shorter than they look they should be in a shoring box of some sort to protect them from cave ins. Guys have died in shallower trenches...
> 
> Nice Case. Amazing what a bit of TLC will do for the appearance!


I new I was going to get a bunch crap from people soon as I posted the pic! LOL! Safety is always number one and it is not my first rodeo. A guy down the road from me died in a cave in and we went down to help dig him out...... No more lectures needed i understand more then most people about trench safety because of that and I also used to deliver and teach how to use and assemble trench boxes. Thanks for the concerns though, the guys in the hole are the only thing that matters. Thumbs Up

thanks for the comments on the case! Didnt have to do much to it! It came that way, we where worried the paint would come flying off when it was power washed! No paint laying on the drive way!


----------



## Chevycrazyman (Dec 5, 2008)

you run a nice operation. although i am surprised to see you got men in the ditch without a trench box unless im missing something.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Funny shirt, nice looking equipment. Hope you have a good winter.


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey another Case W14B lives!! I really like mine, great older machines, not really too hard to work on......... well until you have to change out boom cylinder seals, that wasn't really fun..... but I hate oil leaks. Watch the neutral safety switch ( on the transmission), If you get a no start situation (after you have checked the obvious stuff) this can be a problem area - easy to fix just something to know for future reference. What size tires are on your loader? are they the 16.9x24's or the 17.5's?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

lndscpe;1373066 said:


> Hey another Case W14B lives!! I really like mine, great older machines, not really too hard to work on......... well until you have to change out boom cylinder seals, that wasn't really fun..... but I hate oil leaks. Watch the neutral safety switch ( on the transmission), If you get a no start situation (after you have checked the obvious stuff) this can be a problem area - easy to fix just something to know for future reference. What size tires are on your loader? are they the 16.9x24's or the 17.5's?


That funny you are the third person that has asked me that today! I still have not looked to see what size they are. They are foam filled so not so fun in third gear..... LOL!!! A friend of mine has a couple of tires and wheels that are decent that he wanted to give me but might not work if they are not the same size.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Chevycrazyman;1373045 said:


> you run a nice operation. although i am surprised to see you got men in the ditch without a trench box unless im missing something.


Ok so since your wondering I will tell you 25 foot of ditch of straight digging and then utilities. LOTS of gas, electric, fiber, hard line, and phone line. Cant set boxes on them............ In the first 25 foot of the sewer line there was three feet of rise to miss a electric line. Where the hoe is sitting the ditch ends up being three feet deep. If the ground was unstable they wouldnt be in there. They where hand digging around the fiber optic line and the ditch was four feet deep there.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Looks good Mike! Today will be our last day of getting everything ready. We have been ready for a couple weeks, but now we are ready for anything! Just need some snow

Andrew


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Bossman! Got a job the other day that was interesting. A concrete creek crossing that failed! The home owner was in a bad situation. The bridge was so bad it washed out under it and the propane guy would not cross it.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

A lot of breaking! All went well every one was happy plus he got his propane!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

a couple more pics


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

last two pics of the job.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

DavCut;1372617 said:


> Watch your guys in that ditch. Unless they are shorter than they look they should be in a shoring box of some sort to protect them from cave ins. Guys have died in shallower trenches...


 6 foot and under to top of pipe does not require trench box or sidewall shoring.
common sense says if it was sand, shoring is required even in that shallow of a trench. but for highly compactable soil like the gravel in that trench that it is very stable, just a close watch of the banks is all that is needed


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Lookin good Mike good luck this winter and enjoy your SNOW. LOL


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

f250man;1375635 said:


> Lookin good Mike good luck this winter and enjoy your SNOW. LOL


Snow??? What Snow??!!!! LOL!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

more projects! A budy of mine brought over his plow for me to work on, needs mold board work and some other odds and ends. I also am jamming some new pins and bushings in the wheel loader, a pic of some of the bushings I had made. By friday I should be done with the loader, new hoses, pins and bushings, led lights, strobe, shifter cable, and a re built bucket cyclinder. Its been a very cool project.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

A funny pic of my dogs (aka my Stupids) doing what they do best!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

some more pics of bushings, plows, and other stuff.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

couple more pics and finaly going to finish pin and bushings project!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Ok wth is up with the dogs? I was out your way today. Went to Zanesville and picked up a used 1075 hitch mount. Ok at least I drove by your area. lol


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

The dogs are just funny thats it. I was in zanesville also today. Next time give me a shout we will grab lunch or something


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

What size Cat excavator is that??? I have a Kubota 121kx3 that i love but i could use a little more reach to load my tandem. Looks like your machine has no problems at all hitting that .


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks like my Hiniker!! mines in a little better shape though


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Cat 308. A brand new one. Its not mine its a buddy of mine that just got it and he was excited to try it out. Perfect job it put it to the test. If you look up the thread I started called "really bad day" you can see why he had to get the 308. It is a good size but it is heavy, 20K! Not so mini, mini ex!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

87chevy;1380296 said:


> Looks like my Hiniker!! mines in a little better shape though


once all the rot was cut out and replaced its really not to bad. first hiniker ive worked on, only thing i dont like is the compression springs.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Mike S;1380271 said:


> The dogs are just funny thats it. I was in zanesville also today. Next time give me a shout we will grab lunch or something


Thought about calling you when I was coming back from there. But I got distracted by this ball of fire that was in the sky for a few minutes.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Update. Done with all the major stuff, just a couple more minor things and it done.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

finaly finishing things up loaded up some pusher to haul out to the site, hiniker is done, wheel loader is done, trucks serviced, timberns installed on the 04, and all the other stuff. Time to post more pics.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Check out the old bump stops off of my 04! They are trashed! Glad I bought a extra set of buyers timberns back in 07. LOL forgot I had them.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

tjctransport;1375600 said:


> 6 foot and under to top of pipe does not require trench box or sidewall shoring.
> common sense says if it was sand, shoring is required even in that shallow of a trench. but for highly compactable soil like the gravel in that trench that it is very stable, just a close watch of the banks is all that is needed


Tell that to the OSHA inspector.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

The hiniker is done and turned out pretty nice.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

another pic of the pusher going to the job site


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice looking equipment, good luck this year.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks! I just hope it snows soon


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

What is the length of the skidsteer trailer?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

MatthewG;1390057 said:


> What is the length of the skidsteer trailer?


20 foot with no dove. Its the second one ive owned. LOL! Didnt know how much I liked it until I got rid of it.....:laughing:


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

looking good good luck this year


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

A&J Landscaping;1390700 said:


> looking good good luck this year


Thanks! I think where all waiting for white death now!


----------

